# 6 string for stupid low tunings



## groph (Jan 18, 2010)

This is a feeler thread, I'm not about to pull the trigger on ANOTHER guitar seeing as I just bought one and I don't really have the money to spare. I just want to see what's out there and who else tunes really really low (lower than Drop A) on a 6.

But leave it to The Acacia Strain to give me GAS for a 6 string to tune incredibly low, like Drop F low.

I'm not into 7 or 8 strings much anymore, I don't see why I would HAVE to get one in order to tune low, I'm sure much of you would understand. I just don't need 8 strings, I'd only be playing the low ones anyway, I never play lead (because all lead is in the high register, right?). I just have no real use for all that range in one instrument.

I'd assume this is possible to do in a 25.5" scale guitar, but an extended scale would probably be better. I've never tried a guitar longer than 25.5" yet. What gauge strings work well for Drop F on a 25.5"?

I want something with a good sturdy fixed bridge that can accept some massive strings, at least a 70 for the lowest and then probably 13-56 for the rest, throwing out the highest string. Neck construction isn't really a big issue, but the whole guitar needs to feel solid as hell, I don't want some piss-ass three pound alder guitar with a toothpick for a neck for really low tunings.

So I guess start rattling off 6 string guitars that would be ideally suited for really low tunings.


----------



## Asomodai (Jan 18, 2010)

I would also be interested in a guitar like this.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jan 18, 2010)

Rondo music is your friend:

Agile Septor 627 Pro MN Black Flame at RondoMusic.com


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 18, 2010)

DAddarioFretted Strings » Electric Strings » XL Nickel Round Wound » XL157 Bartione Guitar Medium 14-68

I had a set of these on an Ibanez RGA once. If I remember correctly I was able to tune it to Ab (probably could have gone lower). I had to file out the bridge a little to get them to fit, but I had no problems with the tuners.

It sounded CRAZY heavy. I had it equipped with Duncan pickups. 

One thing about "heavy" strings, neck width really becomes an issue. The neck really does need to be fairly wide. The Ibanez prestige wizard neck is a VERY good neck for "heavy" strings, because it is a fairly wide neck. You can't just throw .56-.70 on any neck and expect it to "feel" right.

I would expect the new Ibanez RG1541 to be a fairly good guitar for this sort of thing, it is going to have a nice wide neck, and a fixed bridge that should accept those size strings (without modifying it, like I had to with my RGA).

Also, hard to go wrong with a baritone guitar, like the PRS Mike Mushok. The new RGD series would be another option.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 18, 2010)

new ibanez RGD series should be interesting for you. 6 (and 7) string models, 26.5 neck scale, prestiges and non-prestiges.

Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RGD_INTRO


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 18, 2010)

Those would be great if basswood wasn't awful for tuning low.

Ironically I have my RG with a low F#. used a .074 gauge string works fine 

I would recommend getting at least a 27" scale if your going to have the whole guitar that low though especially if your playing mostly rhythm. Rondo has 27", 28" and 30" 6 strings so I would look there.


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 18, 2010)

Man I'd go .85 or .80 or F. .70-.75 is good for A or Ab though. You also would want something with a laminated or multi-piece neck. 

Something like a RG321MH 






Mine had horrible QC issues but It was a awesomely specced and designed gutiar. The 2010 model is supposed to have new hardware like a gibraltar bridge and flip-out trussrod cover.

RGA32





Same deal as the above just a RGA shape with LoZ's and a gibraltar instead of an ibanez hardtail. Just if you go out and look for one grill the salesperson and check for stuff like crooked bridges.


----------



## Harry (Jan 18, 2010)

With drop F, it's not so much a problem of finding a string gauge, but more intonation with a 25.5 inch scale.
It in all likelyhood wont intonate properly. I tried using F# on my 7 string with a big gauge string, but after the 10th fret it just wouldn't intonate properly, no matter how much I tried adjusting the saddles.
Of course, ESP make 8 strings with a 25.5 inch scale, but the assumption is this is because you'll be moving up to higher strings as you play, rather than going all the way down the low F# strings.
You'll definitely want AT LEAST a 26.5 inch scale guitar I reckon, but if you can stretch out, get a 27 or 28 inch scale guitar.
Clarity will not only be superior, but the intonation has much more of a chance of working this way


----------



## anne (Jan 18, 2010)

Both of my 25.5"s are in F# on a .072 and intonate perfectly fine. If you're willing to put in the time to set up right, you can get acceptable results. I'd move up to 27" just for the comfort of increased tension, but then I probably couldn't play the chords I want cuz I have tiny hands.


----------



## wiretap (Jan 19, 2010)

I tune to G# on an Esp Eclipse II (and it's only 24.75"), no problems. I don't like 7+ strings guitars. You just need to re-setup a guitar, use thicker strings, possibly file down your nut, etc.. No big deal, really.


----------



## dnoel86 (Jan 19, 2010)

This. This right here.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 19, 2010)

dnoel86 said:


> This. This right here.



did you see the thread on someone who did that?


----------



## dnoel86 (Jan 19, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> did you see the thread on someone who did that?



I've seen a few...I kind of want one so I can tune it down to drop A#. That thing has br00talz written all over it.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello Kitty Strat.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 19, 2010)

dnoel86 said:


> This. This right here.



I think there's a guy on here that actually has one of those tuned in 5ths


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 19, 2010)

i'd go for the black hello kitty...black is more metal, you know?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> I think there's a guy on here that actually has one of those tuned in 5ths



See post above yours. 

All_¥our_Bass: didn't you say that you had your low F string thicker than the lowest string on your bass? 

OT: there's also this too:


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 19, 2010)

if you are going crazy low.Agile is probably the safest bet. im not Huuuuuuge fan of agiles but they are good at what they do. the price sure is right.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 19, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> All_¥our_Bass: didn't you say that you had your low F string thicker than the lowest string on your bass?


Yup. On bass I run a 95 tuned to D and on the Kitty it's a 100 tuned to F.



shitsøn;1822177 said:


> i'd go for the pink hello kitty...pink is more metal, you know?


Fixed 
I do kinda think that though.


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 19, 2010)

Thing is, that when you tune that low you need reeeally thick strings, and because of the thickness of them they interfere with playability because of the string proximity a narrow 6 string neck has (at least for me that is), But for Drop F/Standard F tuning, you should start using 013-014 gauges with an 80 as your lowest string


----------



## DaniloBTC (Jan 20, 2010)

Drop G works fine on my Slammer XP1.  String gauge: .13 - .56


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 20, 2010)

Right, as this seems to be the thread for stupidly low tuning on six-strings, I might as well ask.

I'm trying to set my acoustic (Ibanez JX70) up for a heinously daft tuning that'll let me play fiddle parts with the right fingering. 

Low to high it should go G D A E B e. I've got a 56 set on it right now, but the G and the D are pretty darn horrible. I probably need something like a 70 on the bottom, since on my 7s a 68 does fine for a low A.

Anyone know a company that makes stupidly high-gauge acoustic strings? All the baritone string sets I've seen are for electric rather than a grandpa guitars.


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 20, 2010)

Acoustic bass strings? I'm not sure of a ball size, but that's your best bet.


----------



## Variant (Jan 21, 2010)

I use my *Steinberger Synapse ST2-FPA* baritone (28 5/8") for all sorts of stupid low tunings (down to a .120 in A0), the solid maple construction and EMG 81 keeps things nice and tight down low. I'll be honest though, it's a bit of a project getting larger stings on there. Bass strings require the removal and replacement of the large ball (use a hammer... really), and need to be be unwound to the core to a specific length to lay correctly on the zero fret and fit though the headpiece.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 21, 2010)

I think the Ibanez MMM has a 28" scale, and it looks like a really sweet guitar. I think Agile used to have a 28" scale 6, too. I have a BC Rich 6 that has a 30" scale. If you can find them, I think they're generally under $300. I think OLP made something similar. I think.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 21, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> I think OLP made something similar. I think.


 
IIRC that was based on the EBMM Bass Guitar... the one John Petrucci used on Panic Attack.


----------



## ivancic1al (Jan 21, 2010)

agile also makes 30" scale bass VI copies....not exactly metal looking, but it would do the trick


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 21, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> IIRC that was based on the EBMM Bass Guitar... the one John Petrucci used on Panic Attack.



Yeah, JP used a Silhouette bass guitar which he strung up as a baritone before he got his signature baritone BFR. Panic Attack was actually tuned to Bb; all the other songs he used it on were tuned to A.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 22, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> I think the Ibanez MMM has a 28" scale, and it looks like a really sweet guitar.



27.7" I think. Good guitars, however I would replace the pickups (way too muddy) and the stock strings (way too thick for suck a scale) straight away. I reckon that would be killer if set up properly. Unfortunately the one I played sounded like shit and the tension was so much there was literally no give in the strings at all.


----------



## t3sser4ct (Jan 22, 2010)

The Schecter Hellcat VI is a six-string electric guitar with a 30-inch scale, factory-tuned to an octave below standard. I could've sworn Schecter had a new 30-inch guitar that looked more like a C-1, but I can't find it anywhere. Maybe it was another company.

Anyway, I've never played a 30-inch guitar, so I can't say much about it, but it would definitely give you the tension you'd need for drop F. The Hellcat comes with a .095 for the low (LOW) E.

Oh, and if you get one, you have to let me try it.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jan 22, 2010)

Any shortscale 6 string bass will do. You can look up pretty much any model/manufacturer here.

TalkBass Forums Thread part 1

TalkBass Forums Thread part 2.

Since you're on a budget, you'll probably want one of the new Agile's

Agile Argus LPB Extended Scale Guitar at RondoMusic.com
Agile Argus Toast Black Extended Scale Guitar at RondoMusic.com
Agile Harm 1 Nat Ash Extended Scale Guitar at RondoMusic.com

But there are a lot more available if you want something else. The Sillouette is definitely the hottest looking in my opinion.

There's the OLP MM5 which is discontinued. 
the EBMM Sillouette 
Schecter Hellcat VI
Gretsch Synchro Bass VI
Original Fender Bass VI
Danelectro Longhorn Bass VI
Gibson EB6 solidbody(good luck finding one!! 30" 6 string SG style bass)
Gibson EB6 hollowbody
Teisco TB-64


Here's a hot looking Sillouette.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 22, 2010)

Drop *F*? Almost a whole *octave*? Holy shit.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 22, 2010)

AdamMaz said:


> Drop *F*? Almost a whole *octave*? Holy shit.



Apparently you're not too familiar with the advent of the 8-string guitar.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Musicman Silhouette Bass, depending on the strings it goes from A - A or Low (40hz) E - E


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> Apparently you're not too familiar with the advent of the 8-string guitar.



Though, i'd rather have a 6 string guitar with a scale designed for that kind of tuning, than an 8 string with a scale more appropriate for a 7 or 6 string.


----------



## GUT-G (Nov 2, 2010)

groph said:


> I'm not into 7 or 8 strings much anymore, I don't see why I would HAVE to get one in order to tune low, I'm sure much of you would understand. I just don't need 8 strings, I'd only be playing the low ones anyway, I never play lead (because all lead is in the high register, right?). I just have no real use for all that range in one instrument.



I got myself a second hand Epiphone Les Paul Baritone for exactly that reason. Its decent looking (much more modern looking than the Gibson) and has a 27.75 scale which is a tad larger than a RGA8 or something similar. 

I've got it in Double Drop F# but with the highest strings an octave higher than they would normally be in that tuning ( if that makes any sense). I did have to replace the stock pickups as it is pretty muddy in that tuning. Should get the guitar back from the shop with some BKP Aftermaths installed soon.


----------

